# Tourism ads from your country



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

Share tourism ads from your country

*Here's from Mexico...







And this one is from Mexico City...
*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

nice....

here from my country Indonesia

*it's time to VISIT INDONESIA*
















*Jakarta city in 12 hours! Lonely Planet Travel Video*


----------



## go2sky (Feb 9, 2009)

Viva Mexico!! One of the most beautiful countries i've been to 

Here is my country..Greece
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSsHmUq1ggo


----------



## Yre (Oct 26, 2007)

From the city of Davao, Philippines.






A bit old as this was done 2 years ago.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)




----------



## chithanh119 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm from Vietnam


----------



## rossie1977 (Jul 17, 2007)

ireland


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Philippines
long version


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*MALAYSIA*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*The Sabah Experience: Land Below the Wind*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=530285&page=2

*Sabah Tourism

Sabah Travel Guide*










*diving paradise*





*golfing paradise*


----------



## guri_gdl (Jan 22, 2007)

*Chapala Lake, in Jalisco, México*






*Puerto Vallarta, in Jalisco, México*


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

*The Netherlands*

Holland Art Cities 2009 - 2010





Amsterdam - Lonely Planet Travel Video 




A few mistakes in it, like that the Netherlands borders France and Luxembourg. 

Amsterdam





Amsterdam - strange promo


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

GET READY THIS IS PERU.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

Peru the world catalogue.


----------



## neil (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry could'nt get it to work.


----------



## Burberry (Jul 14, 2007)

This is Venezuela, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuKBupdqBlE


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

*Visit the Heart of South America, Visit PARAGUAY!*

Paraguay, tenés que sentirlo! 

Audio: Spanish


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Burberry said:


> This is Venezuela,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuKBupdqBlE


*Así se aporta directamente:Inserta el rojo aquí -> youtube][/youtube] 




*


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

I LOVE MEXICO NEW VIDEO ENJOY.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

AND THIS ONE IS FROM GUATEMALA SUPERPPPPPPP.


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

WOW PHILIPPINES


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

AND THIS IS AMAZING ECUADOR UNIQUE AND DIVERSE.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

AND THIS IS MY LOVELY COUNTRY PERU'S NATURE AND NATURAL SURROUNDINGS.





PERU AVENTURE LAND FOR DINAMIC PEOPLE.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Morocco


----------



## manob (Feb 22, 2009)

The best touristic spot i never seen. Is from Valencia, Spain.

In Spanish: http://www.increibleperocierta.com/spot_es/increible.html
In English: http://www.increibleperocierta.com/spot_en/increible.html


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

*Your Home in Asia
*






*7,107 Islands*






*Travel Now!*






*Live Your Dreams*






*Manila*






*Colours of the Philippines*


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

HERE IS BEAUTIFUL VENEZUELA.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

Bien lindo el de Perú! I like it!


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

Sydney


----------



## limerickguy (Mar 1, 2009)

the best of Ireland!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htyHUX7Wg9U


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e90x9ZXEUMQ


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Venha Descobrir Portugal





Discover Portugal





National Geographic





Coimbra and Pedro e Inês bridge promotion, to the sound of the Coimbra ballad, known as Fado de Coimbra





Fátima





in italian





Portugal - Romance eterno (Portuguese)










Sintra





Madeira Archipelago





Açores!





Alentejo





Algarve





www.visitportugal.com :banana:


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

^^Portugal is the best, no doubts:drool:


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Eire's :drool: since I read an article on a 1994 or 1996 National Geographic that I want to go to Ireland...
http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photography/wallpaper/curious-pals_pod_image.html








:drool:
National Geographic, Ireland on Fast Forward 1994


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

live the legend ad of peru is amazing!


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree... the beggining reminds me of when Macchu Pichu won a place as a Wonder of the World... the Mayor was so happy, he looked like a child, still not believing in what he had just heard...  everyone was clapping and he went to get the trophy dressed in traditional clothes... amazing


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

*Amsterdam*
This city trip promo won the silver prize (out of 94) at ITB in Berlin 2009. 





(advised to watch this promo movie in HD).


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

*Croatia*


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Belo Horizonte, Brazil


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

*Taiwan*
Touch your heart


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

*NEW ZEALAND
*






*AUCKLAND*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Polish nature* :cheers:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkHtwTlNYys&feature=related


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

ITALY









" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

^^
Thanks. I didn't know well how to load a video.
Now I could , but I see you just did it!
Thank you again!


----------



## Rabih (Feb 2, 2008)

*Lebanon:*


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Canada


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

It's interesting. Parts of New Zealand and parts of Canada look quite similar.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

TURKEY.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Complete vertion OF TURKEY.




this country is one of my favorites.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Here's a video with lots of information about Belo Horizonte (in english).


----------



## berdnerd (Feb 4, 2009)

the most successful Tourism ads and campaigns were probably the amazing Thailand ads which started since a decade ago think...and it was set as a great example which been adapted by many countries (sry...i don't have any ads to show)


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

*Malaysia Truly Asia*

*Beach*





*Eco-Tourism*





*Full Version*


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

*Malaysia Truly Asia *

Korean Version featuring Sipadan Island


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

The best ad I've ever seen about Hungary,is a beer commercial. Check it out:






What he says:

I dont have bullwhip,I'm not a rascal and I dont wear baggy pants.
I speak one of the most beautiful and difficult languages of the world,and several other millions understand what I mean by "mother's chicken".
My surname is before my given name,and i'm not happy when tourists confuse Budapest with Bucharest.
I'm proud of Mathias the righteous,of the saviour of mothers, of Rodolfo and László Papp.
I love the noon chime, the Erős Pista,the yellow tram, the poppy dough.
I live in the hearth of Europe. We are the emperros of waterpolo,and the most beautiful women do live here!
Hungary,I love you the way you are!


----------



## Burberry (Jul 14, 2007)

Oh I Love Portugal, specially Madeira Island and the Algarve.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*DISCOVER ALGERIA​*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Newfoundland & Labrador, Canada*


----------



## smg820 (May 26, 2010)

Discover Indonesia


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

SOUTH AFRICA :cheers:


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

I hate tourism ads, I find them over the top and cheesy


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

*100% Middle-earth 100% Pure New Zealand*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing videos


----------



## TuzlaBoy (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for bring this thread back to life guys!


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

briker said:


> SOUTH AFRICA :cheers:


Wow...high octane vid! Quite long and so much still to see...not even a glimpse of the Drakensberg and snow, for example...obviously there is only so much you an show, but it gives a good glimpse.
And Sun City in there...still one of the best spots anywhere for a long weekend of gambling and partying and beach/golf/wildlife craziness.


----------



## ARTIFORT (Oct 5, 2007)

New Zealand is incredible. The video does the job, I want to book my ticket right now :drool:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

wow, nice impressive videos...:cheers:


----------



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

*Medical Tourism in Mexico*


----------



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

SYDNEY said:


> *100% Middle-earth 100% Pure New Zealand*​


Nice


----------



## ericlucky290 (Dec 3, 2007)

Its More Fun in the Philippines


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Valencia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkWLvpNUQ_0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZIwkFmqZGY


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

*100% Middle-earth campaign wins world’s best travel award*






Tourism New Zealand’s 100% Middle-earth, 100% Pure New Zealand campaign has taken out the award for ‘World's Leading Destination Marketing Campaign’ in the World Travel Awards 2012 Grand Final. The win was announced at a red-carpet awards gala ceremony in New Delhi last night. The evening marks the culmination of a year-long search by The World Travel Awards for the very best in travel and tourism including destination marketing campaign. The award winners were decided by tourism professionals in over 171 countries across the globe including travel agencies, tour and transport companies and tourism organisations. Tourism New Zealand Chief Executive Kevin Bowler says; “It is a huge honour to win this category, recognising the strength and effectiveness of our new 100% Middle-earth, 100% Pure New Zealand campaign. “We believe that we have identified a valuable opportunity to enhance the country's international profile through its association with the filming of The Hobbit trilogy. “Through our new 100% Pure New Zealand campaign we aim to leverage the attention that New Zealand will receive by starring in these movies, and convert that attention into travel. “Receiving recognition from the international tourism industry for the work we are doing is a great achievement.” ... *MORE*


----------



## Marisitah (Feb 10, 2012)

*Azores - Portugal*





*Santa Maria Island*





*São Miguel Island*





*Terceira Island*





*Graciosa Island*





*São Jorge Island*





*Pico Island*





*Faial Island*





*Flores Island*





*Corvo Island*


----------



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

Purple Dreams said:


> I hate tourism ads, I find them over the top and cheesy


As any publicity campaing, doesn't mean there aren't tourism ads with something interesting, with great concepts and photography.


----------



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

*Mexico - State of Veracruz





*







​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice....


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turkey Tourism Posters:


----------



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

Disney Cruise - Mexican Riviera


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Interesting thread.


Unfortunately, Romania has not any decent tourism ad, as Romanians don't know / understand this country and foreigners know almost nothing about it.


Anyway, here's some pretty old stuff (2006 maybe)


















The trailer for a 50 min documentary on Travel Channel from 2011 about the mountains of Romania















Two clips I found on Youtube about Danube Delta


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

From my city Amsterdam:





We celebrate (and a lot of other things) 400 years of canals this year (2013)


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

In the Bay Area, tourism ads tend to be limited to San Francisco Muni, possibly because it provides one of the most visible forms of advertising: as buses and cable cars roll around San Francisco, tourists and locals alike see them and entice them to visit a particular country. Lately, the Philippine Department of Tourism has started putting its new slogan, "It's More Fun in the Philippines" on Muni buses and cable cars. Here's what I saw from a Muni bus, parked at a bus garage near Fisherman's Wharf:


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

^^

It's more fun in the Philippines by rabby calicdan, on Flickr


Kung Fu. More fun in the Philippines by wetoy, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

^^Even in London



















sources - http://www.gov.ph/2012/05/08/phl-brings-more-fun-to-london/

http://skift.com/2012/11/26/philipp...cities-to-lure-brits-in-new-tourism-campaign/


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^

I even caught one too on a San Francisco cable car as well (already featured on Bay Area Transit in Pictures):


----------



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

*My days in Mexico City





*​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

italy dont need tv adds or publicity


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Spotted another "It's More Fun in the Philippines" ad:


----------



## the glimpser (May 10, 2009)

^^_The latest Philippiune tourism ad just launched a few days back..._


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

*Dortmund and Ruhr Area *


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## argos33 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Argentina Beats To Your Rhyhtm*


----------



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

*Mexican hospitality





*​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing philippines and turkey


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*ITALIA - ITALY*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^nice one italiano, and the ads from Turkey are also nice.. :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Indeed :cheers2:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

....


----------



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

*Mexico 2013*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice videos amigo, thanks for posting. :cheers:


----------



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

*Mexico City 2013






mexican territory with beautiful landscapes: Chiapas






*​


----------



## TuzlaBoy (Nov 18, 2008)

Bosnia, Sarajevo


----------



## EgyMido (Apr 21, 2013)

*Egypt .. Where it all begins*


----------



## EgyMido (Apr 21, 2013)

*Luxor*






*Aswan*


----------

